# pkg upgrade doesn't work; it wants to install pkg-devel



## Carpetsmoker (Sep 26, 2014)

Why does *pkg upgrade* want to replace *ports-mgmt/pkg* with *ports-mgmt/pkg-devel*? I didn't ask for this. It's not installed... I also don't know why Java is being installed (?), but this is less important...


```
[~/pkg-unclobber]# pkg info | grep pkg
pkg-1.3.8_1                    Package manager
```

Using *-d* doesn't help in getting more output...

I also used *pkg lock pkg*, which has no effect, since it still wants to remove it (output is exactly the same as below, with some extra warning about it being locked).

Output (emphasis mine):


> Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
> FreeBSD repository is up-to-date.
> All repositories are up-to-date.
> Checking for upgrades (93 candidates)... done
> ...




Edit: *pkg upgrade -f* does even weirder things:


```
New packages to be INSTALLED:
        pkg-devel: 1.4.0.p.a15

Installed packages to be DOWNGRADED:
        pkg: 1.3.8_1 -> 1.3.7
```

meh ....


----------



## Carpetsmoker (Sep 26, 2014)

I think this is: https://github.com/freebsd/pkg/issues/936

Which is apparently not important enough to fix...

I'm also hesitant to use a development version...


----------

